# TT vs TTS



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Is the base TTS really just a TT with Magnetic Ride, SLine, and heated seats?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

zautodriver said:


> Is the base TTS really just a TT with Magnetic Ride, SLine, and heated seats?


Yep, and a completely different engine


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Same engine, but ko4 turbo, better brakes and TTS logos inside


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Same engine, but ko4 turbo, better brakes and TTS logos inside


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Technically speaking, a different engine. (S3 K04 Motor).


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

JGreen76 said:


> Same engine, but ko4 turbo, better brakes and TTS logos inside


No, the TT uses the EA888 engine with valvelift and a timing chain, while the TTS uses the EA113. In my opinion, this is what makes the TT with magnetic ride a better buy than the TTS. The EA888 is brand new, while the EA113 is several years old and is being phased out.

With a relatively cheap K04 turbo swap, the EA888 can be turned into this: 









Which matches/beats a stock TT-RS: 










Combine this with the DSG transmission, which can't be had on the US spec TT-RS, and you can probably get European spec TT-RS DSG numbers in a much cheaper, more fuel efficient package.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

i0n said:


> Combine this with the DSG transmission, which can't be had on the US spec TT-RS, and you can probably get European spec TT-RS DSG numbers in a much cheaper, more fuel efficient package.


:screwy:


----------



## robnami (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it much more difficult to perform the turbo swap on an early 08 fsi?


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

zautodriver said:


> Is the base TTS really just a TT with Magnetic Ride, SLine, and heated seats?


What about for the 08, 09, and 2010 model years?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

zautodriver said:


> Is the base TTS really just a TT with Magnetic Ride, SLine, and heated seats?


As you see...no, it's not just a TT with those things. The body parts....TTS just looks a tad better IMO. The brakes are a major one.....and don't discount the engine difference....it's worth it.....and Audi quotes the 0-60 times for the TT at 5.3 and the TTS at 4.9....little different there too...and I bet the larger turbo makes more difference in the upper ranges too.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought the TTS engine had different internals from the TT?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

tilmonr said:


> I thought the TTS engine had different internals from the TT?



You are correct sir!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Better brakes on the TTS hasn't been mentioned ...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Better brakes on the TTS hasn't been mentioned ...


I mentioned it...and yes, they are worth it....plus the extra power....


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I mentioned it...and yes, they are worth it....plus the extra power....


Is this true for the 08 thru 2010 years?


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

If you are in the market for this TT vs TTS cross shop, I suggest you test drive them both like I did.
It will be pretty obvious after that. Don't get me wrong, the base TT is still a nice car especially if you get the Current S-line which is very similar to the TTS body, or the S-line competition kit. However, personally I went for the TTS. After loading the base model with everything and special ordering a color option I was getting very close to TTS price anyway. I worked with a motivated dealer and took one off the lot at a discount. Look around, there are quite a few used and CPO TTS popping up.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I had a hard time finding mine new in 2011.....there were only 3-4 within 300 miles of me.....they seem to be rarer than the TTRS. Good luck.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

TT and TTS's and very rare in most parts of the US. I wanted to test drive both, but could only test drive a base model TT. At the time, I was also seriously considering a VW GTI, which has the same EA888 engine sans valve lift.

I test drove both in the same day, and then concluded the base TT was miles ahead in performance, styling and depreciation than the far more common GTI.

I have also mentioned on numerous occasions that the TTS engine still uses a timing belt. Being the son of an automotive mechanic, I knew that timing chains are far more reliable for the long term driver like me.

Additionally, I don't sense the turbo lag in the TT like I did in the GTI. I've read that the lag in the TTS with its larger turbo can be more noticable. However, turbo lag doesn't really bother me, as I think it's all sorts of awesome when the "woosh" kicks in.

Oh, and one more thing: I regularly see >34 average MPG on the DIS. That's at 75 mph too. I wasn't expecting the TT to be such a fuel efficient vehicle.


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

This is all good info to have! I'm currently driving a 2012 mk6 GTI. I'm currently stage 2 which is software, downpipe and catback, intake, with small other changes. I`m loving how the car drives. oh, it`s a Dsg transmission. I`m looking at getting a tt or a tts in the next 3 years. I'm always wondering what engine is more tune-able? I mean, which engine responds better to an upgraded turbo? valvelift or not? So all this information is great! My plans for my tt are similar to the GTI, include software, coilovers, intake, TBE, wheels, intake, and turbo upgrades if needed (if I buy a tt it will need a K04) What other things is everyone doing to their cars?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

TTS also have quattro and TT is without it ...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

_Dejan_ said:


> TTS also have quattro and TT is without it ...


Not true, you can get 2.0T and 3.2 both with quattro. In fact I'm not sure you can even order a non-quattro 2.0T anymore can you?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Not true, you can get 2.0T and 3.2 both with quattro. In fact I'm not sure you can even order a non-quattro 2.0T anymore can you?


I don't know how is in US but in our country(In EU) you can buy:
TT Coupe 1.8 TFSI(Manual)
TT Coupe 1.8 TFSI(S-Tronic)

TT Coupe 2.0 TFSI(Manual)
TT Coupe 2.0 TFSI quattro(S-Tronic)
TT Coupe 2.0 TFSI(S-Tronic)

TT Coupe 2.0 TDI quattro(Manual)
TT Coupe 2.0 TDI quattro(S-Tronic)

TTS Coupe 2.0 TFSI quattro(Manual)
TTS Coupe 2.0 TFSI quattro(S-Tronic)

TTRS Coupe 2.5 TFSI quattro(Manual)
TTRS Coupe 2.5 TFSI quattro(S-Tronic)
TTRS plus Coupe 2.5 TFSI quattro(Manual)
TTRS plus Coupe 2.5 TFSI quattro(S-Tronic)

But I didn't see any 2.0TFSI with quattro yet


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

_Dejan_ said:


> I don't know how is in US but in our country(In EU) you can buy:
> 
> TT Coupe 2.0 TFSI(Manual)
> *TT Coupe 2.0 TFSI quattro(S-Tronic)*
> ...


Check again


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, in the US, you can only get a TT/TTS/RS with quatro, and for all but the RS, you can only get a S-Tronic tranny (which is awesome IMHO).


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I have not started tuning mine yet outside of cosmetic mods. I only have 11k miles. There are a decent collection of mods out there. The TTS webisodes outline a great collection of basic and not so basic mods. But actually it seems that there is so much more focus on the TTRS that the TTS remains a little bit more on the sleeper side. I like what forge has done. Some good stuff. But actually not as many people have tuned the TTS as much, or as much yet.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Check again


What Im want to say is that Im see it in online configurator that this option exist(So my previous post when Im say that TT doesn't have quattro is wrong) but I didn't see any on used car's pages(In our country), forums(In our country), reviews(In our country) or road(In our country) ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

And everything we've done is street able. Just leave the rear seats in yours. Should still go 11's while turning and stopping better than stock. Also, few other sports cars can drive through a several state wide snow storm at such a rapid pace while wearing the wrong tires




OrangeA4 said:


> I have not started tuning mine yet outside of cosmetic mods. I only have 11k miles. There are a decent collection of mods out there. The TTS webisodes outline a great collection of basic and not so basic mods. But actually it seems that there is so much more focus on the TTRS that the TTS remains a little bit more on the sleeper side. I like what forge has done. Some good stuff. But actually not as many people have tuned the TTS as much, or as much yet.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

If your choice is to get a TT or TTS that is several years old, and you plan to own it for several years, I would personally go in the direction of a TT with the valve lift , due to the timing chain,IMO. With the difference in price you can KO4 that car, and by throwing some more cash into the auto budget, you can get some really sweet brakes, of course all the other bolt ons too... 

This would make for a nice sleeper. 

I have a 2012 TT roadster with a KO4 in plans for the near future, just have to build the "car budget" back up.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

JGreen76 said:


> With the difference in price you can KO4 that car, ........


 
My understanding it that there is a lot more to the TTS motor than a larger turbo....the internals have been beefed up a lot too....and those big brake kits ain't cheap.....IMO!


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Since the valvelift motor in the 2011 and up base TT puts out equal torque at a lower Rpm than the TTS I believe they probably have the beefed up connecting rods like the TTS


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

abacorrado said:


> ... they probably have the beefed up connecting rods like the TTS


 Not that it would make much difference to most if the E888 had beefed up internals similar to the TTS but why would you assume this ??


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

abacorrado said:


> Since the valvelift motor in the 2011 and up base TT puts out equal torque at a lower Rpm than the TTS I believe they probably have the beefed up connecting rods like the TTS


 ......believe......? I'm sure some motorhead here can tell us if it is.....or NOT!


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Not that it would make much difference to most if the E888 had beefed up internals similar to the TTS but why would you assume this ??


 Apr has shown that the 2009 timing chain motors have a stronger rod profile than the FSI motors and the 2011 TT motors put out even more torque at a lower RPM which causes the most stress on the rods, low RPM torque that is. I would think that since the higher RPM onset of torque of the TTS motor, it would need upgraded internals less than the Valvelift motot. But this is just an assumption.


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

And I would also like to hear from these motorheads but I dont believe anyone has torn down the TT valvelift, motor which APR tested to have about 290 LB. FT of torque stock, I say goddamn!!!


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Does anyone know positively if there are any differences between the base TT spindles and control arms and the TTS or TT-RS spindles and control arms?


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

abacorrado said:


> Does anyone know positively if there are any differences between the base TT spindles and control arms and the TTS or TT-RS spindles and control arms?


 Why would you compare these three??? the TT and TTS i can see thar, but the RS in the mix?!


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

tilmonr said:


> Why would you compare these three??? the TT and TTS i can see thar, but the RS in the mix?!


 Trying to determine which set-up is best for possible upgrades, ie buying a base TT and putting TTS or RS suspension pieces on it. Why does that seem soo unusual?


----------



## ThatGuyThere (Nov 21, 2012)

My stage 2+ 2011 TTS is pretty upgraded power wise, but i havent found the need to mess with its MAG-Ride system though. Works great for me but i did ditch the wheels for wider lighter ones. 

If your looking at differences the TTS/S3/R motors are the older internally forged models compared to the older gtis motors. Mag ride in the TTS is amazing and selectable standard, also firms up the steering wheel and adjusts the throttle response even with a tune. Upgrades arent cheap but are well worth it, i can search golf r forums for advice and theres alot of expertise with the older block. Body kit and quad exhaust are a huge appearance plus, not to mention the TTS badge that really confuses people cuz they arent common at all. 

Stage 2+ costs roughly the same for either, i do believe the upgrades are stock TTRS killer territory.


----------



## Benullz (Apr 14, 2016)

i0n said:


> No, the TT uses the EA888 engine with valvelift and a timing chain, while the TTS uses the EA113. In my opinion, this is what makes the TT with magnetic ride a better buy than the TTS. The EA888 is brand new, while the EA113 is several years old and is being phased out.
> 
> With a relatively cheap K04 turbo swap, the EA888 can be turned into this:
> 
> ...


I realize this is 4 years old but for anyone wondering- this statement is 100% accurate. A tuned EA888 Gen 2 with a K04, down pipe and intercooler setup is stupid powerful, especially on the 100 octane file.


----------

